# How to deal with rear liftgate rust?



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

My QSW has survived it's first Colorado winter but I am starting to notice some new body rust that is developing. Probably due to the magnesium chloride they use on the roads here. The worst of it is along the seams under the rear liftgate and the rear passenger doors. It seems that many QSWs are prone to rust in these areas, so before it gets out of hand I was wondering if anyone has a good DIY to clean this up and hopefully prevent further oxidation... Thanks


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Wire brush

Chemical rust treatment (ask at your local auto parts store)

Primer

Paint


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting on this. I figured nobody was going to reply as rust issues are never very fun to deal with. I'll have to track down some chemical rust treatment. I'm thinking I'm going to repaint it with line-x, since the bottom half of the car is already done and holding up great . I'll post some pics when I'm done.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Oh and sand it all back nice and smooth before you primer and paint! Just use oodles of the rust prep in all the crevices so it doesn't bubble back up in a few months time.


----------

